# Identifying White Chalky Substance in Old Fireplace



## kevinstriker84 (Sep 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Yagminas Masonry and Wood-heat (Sep 14, 2009)

Sounds like old plaster to me. Sometimes the dust contains asbestos.


----------



## Shari (Sep 14, 2009)

Could it be pure asbestos applied like plaster?  Asbestos acting as a fire retardant.....(?)

Shari


----------



## Corey (Sep 14, 2009)

pics?  Does it look like it has any fibers in it or is it pure chalky material?  If it's pure chalk - I'd say maybe old plaster or some sort of lime coating.  If it has any visible needle like fibers it might be something mixed with asbestos.

http://www.homeinspect.com/Template...pector&OrderId=136&SuppId=245101&LanguageId;=



> In conclusion…
> 
> To summarize, when checking for asbestos look for:
> 
> ...


----------



## kevinstriker84 (Sep 15, 2009)

.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 15, 2009)

Are you sure it's not efflorescence?
From Wikipedia:

Primary efflorescence is named such, as it typically occurs during the initial cure of a cementitious product. It often occurs on masonry construction, particularly brick, as well as some firestop mortars, when water moving through a wall or other structure, or water being driven out as a result of the heat of hydration as cement stone is being formed, brings salts to the surface that are not commonly bound as part of the cement stone. As the water evaporates, it leaves the salt behind, which forms a white, fluffy deposit, that can normally be brushed off. The resulting white deposits are referred to as "efflorescence" in this instance. In this context efflorescence is sometimes referred to as "saltpetering." Since primary efflorescence brings out salts that are not ordinarily part of the cement stone, it is not a structural, but, rather, an aesthetic concern.


----------



## dvellone (Sep 15, 2009)

Where exactly was the chalky substance? Years ago fireplaces were sometimes built using lime mortar and it is white, chalky, and easily crumbled. If it's between the masonry units it could be what was used. It's made with lime, aggregate and water. Nothing particularly toxic though lime is pretty caustic.


----------



## kevinstriker84 (Sep 15, 2009)

.


----------



## dvellone (Sep 15, 2009)

What are your asbestos removal companies like up there? If you're certain that it's not plaster and could be asbestos you might want to try contacting an asbestos removal service to see if they'll take a look at the fireplace and give you a quote.


----------



## fbelec (Sep 16, 2009)

dvellone said:
			
		

> What are your asbestos removal companies like up there? If you're certain that it's not plaster and could be asbestos you might want to try contacting an asbestos removal service to see if they'll take a look at the fireplace and give you a quote.



kevin when your just about to hear the quote for the job make sure your sitting down and hold on to your hat.


----------



## Gooserider (Sep 16, 2009)

It may be paranoia, but unless you figure on being willing to hire the company if it IS asbestos, I'd be more inclined to take them a sample for ID, WITHOUT giving my name and contact info - I think this is the sort of thing that may be reportable, and once "officially" known, it's the kind of thing that DIYers aren't allowed to touch - i.e. you could be letting yourself in for a world of gov't applied hurting...

Ambulance chasing lawyers aside, there doesn't seem to be a lot of GOOD evidence that infrequent exposure to small amounts of white asbestos poses a great deal of health risk - especially if you wear a mask and take other steps to minimize the exposure....  While I agree that it is best to remove the material, the question is whether you want to do it yourself unofficially and at reasonable cost (but possibly some slight risk) or if you want to pay hugely to have it removed by the "experts"...

Gooserider


----------



## kevinstriker84 (Sep 16, 2009)

.


----------



## TreePapa (Sep 17, 2009)

Upfornt notice: I am not a HazWaste pro. I've simply worked around them in the past. The following is strictly hearsay and not claimed or guarenteed to prevent injury or illness.

If you ever work with suspected asbestos containing material (ACM) again, you might want  to wet it down thoroughly before working with it, and wet or damp clean the entire area afterwards. Wetting it down, if down properly, prevents or minimizes particles getting airborne. Some folks use a garden sprayer to wet down the area before working with it.

You also might want to double-bag all of your waste from such a project. And before beginning work on such a project, folks might also want to isolate the work area from the rest of the house with visqueen (plastic sheeting) and tape, using a "double curtain" approach. And you might be well advised to ventilate as much as possible, using fans to blow the air OUT of the area, not blowing air IN to the area.

All of these things might be similar to some of what the pros would do, in addition to wearing an appropriate respirator.

Good luck.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## TreePapa (Sep 17, 2009)

Note: in theory, someone getting paid to remove ACM, even if they did not know it was ACM, could conceivably be held liable for contaimating a home or building with airborne asbestos if the ACM were not removed properly.

Be careful.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## webby3650 (Sep 21, 2009)

. ???


----------



## treehackers (Sep 21, 2009)

If the fireplace is on an exterior wall I would be efflorescence - google it


----------

